# 67 Hood Scoop



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

OK fellas, I have a question on a hood scoop. I'm getting ready, buying parts and so on, to start on my 67. When I was working on taking all the trim off before it got cold, I also remove the hood scoop. At this time I noticed it didn't fit very well. OK, I thought I've got an aftermarket one. I put it in the parts bucket with some of the smaller items.
I then spotted this original on eBay for a fair price and bought it. It came today and it was much prettier than it showed on eBay. It was all painted and not a mark on it. The red flag went up and I turned it over to see if it had the part #.
Nope !, it did not. Now I thought I've got two aftermarket scoops. I went out to the shop to look at the old one, it did have a part number. Ok, lets see how the new one fits, It fits like a glove. So the only thing I can figure out that makes sense is, I have an aftermarket hood and that's why the newer hood scoop fits as it should. The hood looks original to the car. Tomorrow I'll look and see if there are any numbers on the hood.
Did GM ever make hood scoops without a number? The seller said he took the newer hood scoop off a junkyard GTO in the 70's
Any Ideas? Sorry I kept rambling but I wanted to give you the whole scoop. LOL


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

All GM/Pontiac parts had a number.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> All GM/Pontiac parts had a number.


Aw, come on. Ebay sellers never lie. Did you read the post,"The seller said he took the newer hood scoop off a junkyard GTO in the 70's". Jeeez, dude, how much more honest do you need than that????? :yesnod:


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

PontiacJim said:


> Aw, come on. Ebay sellers never lie. Did you read the post,"The seller said he took the newer hood scoop off a junkyard GTO in the 70's". Jeeez, dude, how much more honest do you need than that????? :yesnod:


I have learned, it seems a lot of eBay sellers bend the truth a little and sometimes a lot. Who do you trust? You ask questions and they get offended if you question their description.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, lots of false information on E bay, but since the repro fits well, everything worked out.


----------

